# il est brun, elle est brune



## Gemmenita

Bonjour à tous_,_

Suite à cette bonne discussion, ma question est plutôt sur le mot _brun_ lorsqu'on parle d'_une personne _(et pas uniquement des cheveux): 
*Il est brun. Elle est brune.*

Je me rappelle avoir lu quelque part - il y a longtemps - que ' Il est brun' veut dire : il a les cheveux noirs (!)

Mais cela ne me suffit pas et pour moi ce n'est pas une information exacte.


Alors, en tant que Français )), si je _vous_ dis par exemple:

Mon nouveau voisin est brun.
ou
Sa cousine est brune.

*Cela vous donne quelle image? Quelle tête a-t-il/elle?*

*Hommes:* numéro 1, numéro 2, numéro 3, numéro 4, numéro 5,

*Femmes:* numéro 1, numéro 2, numéro 3, numéro 4 , numéro 5

J'ai choisi des photos avec différentes couleurs de cheveux, de la peau et surtout des yeux. 
Car je ne sais pas si -lorsqu'on dit 'Il est brun/ Elle est brune'- c'est seulement _la couleur des cheveux_ qui compte ou bien celle _de la peau et surtout des yeux_ aussi!
En d'autres termes, est-ce que c'est la tête - dans le sens de _tout le visage_ - ainsi que les cheveux qui doivent avoir tendance vers _un teint foncé_ ou bien c'est seulement _la couleur des cheveux_ qui doit être _foncée_?


Merci beaucoup d'avance pour éclaircir ces points


----------



## Micia93

Pour moi, "brun/brune" réfère à la couleur des cheveux, sinon on spécifiera la partie du corps. On peut dire "les yeux bruns" mais on préfèrera "foncés" (tout comme la peau du reste)


----------



## Lune bleue

Bonjour,

pour moi aussi, on ne parle que des cheveux en disant "il est brun", quelle que soit la couleur des yeux. Toutes les photos que tu as mises pour les hommes s'appliquent à "brun", même si on aurait tendance à préciser par exemple "il est métis ou il est noir, etc" si la description physique est importante.


----------



## volo

Bonjour Gemmenita,

Pour moi, une fille brune (ou une brune tout court) est une fille aux cheveux bruns.

[…]

P.S. Une charmante jeune fille brune peut à mon sens avoir les yeux d'émeraude !

Bonne journée à toi


----------



## WestFevalia

Souvent, on dit _il est brun _en parlant de quelqu'un qui a les cheveux noirs ou châtains (châtain clair ou foncé). C'est vrai que brun est assez déroutant et à l'origine de discussions sans fin ! Pour moi, c'est marron (brown/braun) et châtain est une forme de brun clair. Mais ce n'est qu'un avis.


----------



## Roméo31

Bonsoir à tous,

Je partage pleinement l'opinion de Micia93.


----------



## WestFevalia

Re-bonsoir,
En effet, quand je dis que quelqu'un est brun, je parle généralement des cheveux, ou alors je précise : _il est brun de peau_. Mais je n'emploie jamais ce genre de phrase en parlant des yeux. Je préfère _il a les yeux bruns_, tout simplement.


----------



## aider

"Il est brun" et "C'est un brun" ne sont pas identiques !

Et on peut toujours préciser : "Il est brun de cheveux"


----------



## Micia93

Quelle différence vois-tu entre "il est brun" et "c'est un brun", Aider?

Quant à "il est brun de cheveux", je trouve ça un peu redondant, justement parce que "brun" qualifie la couleur des cheveux.


----------



## Logospreference-1

On peut s'aider du TLF_i_ :


> BRUN, UNE, adj.
> *B.−* _Usuel_
> [...]*
> 2.* _P. méton._ [En parlant de pers.]
> *a)* Dont les cheveux sont bruns. _Ce joli petit garçon brun bouclé_ (Queneau, _Loin de Rueil,_ 1944, p. 230).
> [...]
> *b)* _Plus rare._ Dont la peau est brune. Synon. _basané.__ Un jeune homme très brun (...) avec des cheveux gris _(E. et J. de Goncourt, _Journal,_ 1857, p. 359).


----------



## Lune bleue

Bonjour,

dire de quelqu'un qu'il est un homme brun, et ne faire référence qu'à sa couleur de peau est vraiment une forme peu usitée de l'adjectif "brun". 
On parlera plutôt de peau foncée, brune, noire, métisse, ou couleur café comme le chantait Gainsbourg. Ou d'homme noir.

"homme brun" sans autre précision fait toujours pour moi référence à la couleur des cheveux. 

Quant à "il est brun de cheveux", comme Micia, je trouve ça redondant, sauf si c'est suivi d'une précision qui justifie cette insistance sur cheveux, par exemple "il est brun de cheveux, mais ses poils sont blonds". Et encore...


----------



## Gemmenita

Tout d'abord un grand merci à tous.  J'ai bien profité de vos commentaires si utiles. 
Et c'est tout à fait clair pour moi maintenant, surtout que vous avez tous confirmé que c'est seulement pour la couleur des cheveux. (J'en ai le cœur net! )

Alors, pour toutes les dix photos : ' Ils/Elles sont brun(e)s.'

La conclusion:

Si, par exemple, je dois aller chercher quelqu'un à l'aéroport que je n'ai jamais vu avant, et s'il/elle me dit: "Je suis brun(e)", pour les détails, j'ai à lui demander, 
_à moins qu'il me dise_ : 

Je suis brun(e) avec des yeux d’émeraude ! 
ou
Je suis brun(e) avec la peau blanche.
ou
Je suis brun(e) avec la peau foncée.

 
Merci beaucoup encore une fois!


----------



## aider

Gemmenita said:


> Et c'est tout à fait clair pour moi maintenant, surtout que vous avez tous confirmé que c'est seulement pour la couleur des cheveux. (J'en ai le cœur net! )



Je n'ai pas du tout confirmé cela !

Pour un/une blond(e) ou roux(sse) ça a un côté évident, mais allez vous dire "un noir" pour Alain Delon ? (des années 60, hein !)


----------



## WestFevalia

Je pense que "c'est un brun" indique en général que la personne en question a les cheveux bruns (=marron, châtain clair/foncé) ou noirs.
D'ailleurs, j'entends souvent "il est châtain" en parlant de quelqu'un qui a les cheveux parfois châtain très foncé (= donc bruns)


----------



## aider

Oui, mais "il est brun" voire "il est tout brun" peut désigner un basané.


----------



## Roméo31

"Etre brun" et "être châtain" (surtout "châtain clair")  sont différents, même si certains ne font pas - donc à tort - la différence.

Par contre, l'Académie admet, par extension, que "être brun" signifie aussi "être châtain *foncé*" :



> * Brun(e*). Par ext. Dont les cheveux sont châtain *foncé* ou noirs


.


----------



## Reynald

Gemmenita said:


> c'est seulement pour la couleur des cheveux.
> 
> Alors, pour toutes les dix photos : ' Ils/Elles sont brun(e)s.'


Exactement.


----------



## WestFevalia

aider said:


> Oui, mais "il est brun" voire "il est tout brun" peut désigner un basané.



D'accord sur ce point, aider. Je voulais dire qu'en général, lorsque j'entends parler de quelqu'un qui "est brun", mon interlocuteur fait allusion à la couleur de cheveux.


----------



## Micia93

aider said:


> Oui, mais "il est brun" voire "il est tout brun" peut désigner un basané.



C'est là où on diverge justement!


----------



## Lune bleue

D'accord avec Micia. 
Si je devais aller chercher quelqu'un de brun à l'aéroport, je regarderais tous les hommes avec les cheveux de châtain à noir, pas la peau.


----------

